# Great news!



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

DD16 has been accepted into both colleges of her choice! :clap: (One is VERY hard to get into, 15% acceptance rate).

She is in the scholarship finals for one for full tuition, and the other one has offered her 4 years free tuition! :dance:

She will know the results of the huge scholarship she has entered in December.

She has worked so hard for this, and is looking forward to August so much. I could not be more proud of her.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> DD16 has been accepted into both colleges of her choice! :clap: (One is VERY hard to get into, 15% acceptance rate).
> 
> She is in the scholarship finals for one for full tuition, and the other one has offered her 4 years free tuition! :dance:
> 
> ...


Way to go! Woo Hoo! Great News! SO proud for her! 

Cindyc.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations, this is a great way for kids to see that all of the hard work pays off, (parents already know, lol). What a wonderful opportunity, Best wishes.

Great job!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

She now has to choose which one she wants. She loves them the same, and they both offer so much that she is looking for. It's going to be a hard decision for her, but it is her decision.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Great job!
Will she be starting early?

My son is starting to lose his focus now that he is at high school...he gets weekly letters from where he wants to go (Maine Maritime) but he is dragging his heels...he has met with them and it was very positive...


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

That's great news! I'm very happy for her.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

mpillow said:


> Great job!
> Will she be starting early?
> 
> My son is starting to lose his focus now that he is at high school...he gets weekly letters from where he wants to go (Maine Maritime) but he is dragging his heels...he has met with them and it was very positive...


Well she is 16 and will be starting college in August. She is taking community college classes this year.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice! Good for her for keeping her eye on the prize.

I wish that they did more for accelerated kids around here...boy can go to community college as a senior next year but I'm afraid he is distracted by girls and hunting...he gets to go hunting but he does not get to go dating! ( I have my regrets about letting the children decide to go to high school...the youngest will not)


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Girls and hunting...sounds normal to me! LOL

As for doing more, I homeschool and we just privatelly enrolled DD in community college. They accepted her SAT scores and she was good to go without having to take any more exams.

It will really help her when she starts college this coming August to have those college classes under her belt.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

OMGoodness, this IS great news ... wonderful, even!

You would have to be so proud of her, and I am, too ... just thinking about what all this means for her, and what all had to go into it to achieve such opportunities ... so happy for all of y'all.

You done good, mama ... keep it up with the rest of your children.

((hug))


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Mama Crow!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh! That's great for her, what is her focus in college going to be?

And scholarships are a great help and not to have the loans at the end is terrific!

Give her a great big hug from me. And pat yourself and DH on the back for getting her this far.

Angie


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

She wants to major in Biology.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Congratulations!

One of the things she may want to consider when deciding which college to go to is the gpa requirements to keep the scholarships. If one college has a lower gpa requirement than the other, then that may be the one to choose. At both of the colleges my sons attended several of their friends lost scholarships due to being able to keep up their gpa.
Dawn


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Certainly worth thinking about.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Great news! Are either schools "near home"? What a blessing to have your focus so early in life and have to tools to obtain it!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

One college is close to home, the other is about 6 hrs away. 

She has been very focused for years and has known what she has wanted to do since she was 6 years old. Her dedication to her work and studies has really paid off.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

How exciting!!!

Hard work DOES pay off


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

She is a mentor to another teenage girl who is homeschooling now due to trouble at school. She is interested in the same field as DD, and has really changed her attitude since DD has spoken to her and shown her what can be done.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

A motivated homeschooler is a beautiful thing! My 15 year-old dd is also taking CC classes.She will have her Assoc. Degree in Arts by mid Junior year and hopefully finish her AD in Science her Senior year. All the colleges we have talked to said that she will still count as a Freshman entering their system when it comes to scholarship as long as the CC classes are dual credit and she is technically a high-schooler. We opted to go the CC route as far as possible rather than graduate early because she worked through an extra year of school and will graduate as a senior then turn 17 that May. I couldn't see letting her go to college early at 15 or 16, especially because many of us (myself included) purposefully shelter our children from the worst aspects of our culture and college is completely on their own.
Congratulations mom! Homeschooling is definitely worth the effort. I sure wish some days, though that we had a guidance counselor to help us through this college/scholarship thing!


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

That is outstanding, OLF! Congratulations.

Sounds like it's a choice with two right answers for her!


----------

